# ISO Stuffed Portabella Mushroom Recipe



## letscook (Feb 7, 2011)

My 79 yr old mother loves portabella mushrooms. I usually grill them like a burger for her.  Since she is recovering in the hospital, as she broke her ankle and a couple of bones in her leg.  I thought I would bring her a stuffed mushroom as she hasn't lost her appetite at all.

Does anyone have a recipe for Stuffed Portabella mushrooms  or even another idea besides grilling them.

Thank you


----------



## NoraC (Feb 7, 2011)

For stuffing them, I like to precook them a bit, then fill with almost anything, LOL.  2/3 cream cheese. 1/3 diced ham, seasoned with mustard and a little cayenne, then broiled is really good. You can use the same ricotta herb mixture you put in stuffed shells that same way.


----------



## merstar (Feb 7, 2011)

Check these out - they all had great reviews:

Wild Mushroom Stroganoff Recipe - Food.com - 230853

Portabella Mushrooms Recipe - Food.com - 3400

Portabella Pizzettas Recipe - Food.com - 14577

Moosewood Italian Stuffed Portabellas Recipe - Food.com - 55777


----------



## merstar (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's another that sounds great:
Sausage-Stuffed Portobello Mushrooms
Sausage-Stuffed Portobello Mushrooms Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network


----------



## letscook (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks all, 
Merstar the pizzettas sound great for her
NoraC sounds good but think take your idea only do with shrimp or crab instead ham.
I also had a thought to make a regular bread stuffing (like for a Turkey) and add chopped bacon in it


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 7, 2011)

NoraC said:


> For stuffing them, I like to precook them a bit, then fill with almost anything, LOL.  2/3 cream cheese. 1/3 diced ham, seasoned with mustard and a little cayenne, then broiled is really good. You can use the same ricotta herb mixture you put in stuffed shells that same way.



I agree about precooking.  A Portabella is a BIG 'shroom.  I used the smaller Criminis with a crab stuffing that came out awesome.  

A Portabella or two stuffed with crabcake mixture would be out of this world.  The bigger Portabella has a _lot_ of flavor. 

I'd bake the 'shrooms partway and then scoop the stuffing in off of a tablespoon (don't burn yourself).  Give it a few more minutes in the oven to make sure the stuffing is warm through, then turn on the broiler for just long enough to crisp up the stuffing.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 7, 2011)

How about a portabella and barley soup?  This would be portable and a little different.  Use a light stock (either vegetable or chicken) to ensure that you don't cover the shroom flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 7, 2011)

Janet H said:


> ...Use a light stock (either vegetable or chicken) to ensure that you don't cover the shroom flavor.




Sounds like a great idea!  You could make a mushroom stock with the portobello trimmings and some button mushrooms.


----------



## letscook (Feb 8, 2011)

soup sounds great didn't think of that and she loves barley. 
Zhizara -- do you use a stuff them with a mixture like a crab cake?


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 8, 2011)

letscook said:


> soup sounds great didn't think of that and she loves barley.
> Zhizara -- do you use a stuff them with a mixture like a crab cake?



Yep.


----------



## letscook (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your ideas,


----------



## Gerald (Feb 8, 2011)

I love portobellos.  Simple recipe I use is clean out the stem area sprinkle with olive oil and bake in the oven for 30-40 min on 350.. tasty


----------



## letscook (Feb 10, 2011)

Just to let you know - I stuffed one with a crab cake mixture and baked in the oven.
The results --  She devoured it. I love it when something so simple can make a persons day.
Again thanks to all for your ideas.


----------

